# 922 Dishonline



## Chris37 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,

I have a question does anyone know when the 922 with have a update so the Programs will go with on demand channels like VH1 On Demand, Oxygen etc. I had a 722 earlier this year they updated they software last year so it was much easier to find shows by the channels on demand than trying to scroll through the list.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Chris,

At this time the 922 does not have a search feature like the 722 does when looking for a movie or TV show. On the right side of the screen is a list of the alphabet letters. You can use these letters to search for a show title. That's the only way I found to search. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Don't forget the Search button. Enter Search, hit the Green button and select On Demand, and enter your search term. Also Red button allows changing the criteria.


----------

